# Gaer's 2nd milestone!!!



## Whodunit

Congratulations, Gaer!​
_And keep teaching us English, German, and how to play the piano   _


----------



## Artrella

*Gaer, my Piano Teacher... 2000 Hugs for you!!!*  ​


----------



## Benjy

congrats mr gaer 
you will be pleased to know that this morning that ich habe gelernt(!) some basic conjugation + the declensions of the articles. soon i shall have enough fire power to come and play in the german forum


----------



## cuchuflete

Congratulations Gaer!
and 
 Thank you

 for always being a

teacher and student and generous member of the community
 



Un abrazo,
Cuchu​  
​


----------



## lsp

Impressive contributions! Congrats, Gaer.


----------



## alc112

Congratulations Gaer!!!
YOu're a great contribuitor of the german forum


----------



## Jana337

Gaer, alles Gute zum 2000. Geburtstag

Ich mag dich!

Jana


----------



## DDT

Gaer, thank you so much for helping and supporting the development of this beautiful community 

DDT


----------



## timpeac

Wow, Gaer. Good job. It is always a pleasure.

Tim


----------



## Alfry

You are great, congratulations Gaer.


----------



## te gato

Gaer;
All the best my Friend...Thank you for keeping me on my toes!!! and teaching me things forgotten...
Way to go!!!!!

te gato


----------



## Alundra

MUCHAS FELICIDADES.

Alundra.


----------



## el alabamiano

Gaer: 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Gaer: Keep up the great work!    Congratulations, piano man!


----------



## garryknight

Well done, Gaer. Here's to 2,000 more.


----------



## Cath.S.

Félicitations Gaer,  
tu sais combien j'apprécie ton esprit à la fois précis et subtil, avide de connaissance et de compréhension. 
Au plaisir de te lire !


----------



## Like an Angel

*Congratulations Gaer!!!!! *

*¡¡¡Felicitaciones Gaer!!!*


----------



## charlie2

egueule said:
			
		

> Félicitations Gaer,
> tu sais combien j'apprécie ton esprit à la fois précis et subtil, avide de connaissance et de compréhension.
> Au plaisir de te lire !


It's hard to write anything smart after such a smart person ( American or the English meaning? I got all mixed up now.  ) So I'll just quote him.
You're an addition to the forum. Thank you.


----------



## Agnès E.

Already 2000, Gaer,
And so many friends here,
With a smile you're adding the simple word
Which makes our sentences much better work!

"On voit qu'un ami est sûr quand notre situation ne l'est pas." (Cicero)


----------



## gaer

To all of you:

Many thanks for the kind words!  

The funny thing is that I hadn't even noticed the number of posts and didn't know this thread was here until about 2 minutes ago.  

Gaer


----------



## Lancel0t

Though I'm late again, I would still want to Congratulate you Gaer. Thanks for all the knowledge and help that you've shared to us.


----------



## lauranazario

Ooops, another late arrival... but I guess it's never too late to express sincere congratulations to a distinguished member of our community. Thanks for adding your valuable insight to many of our threads.   

Saludos,
LN


----------



## fetchezlavache

yoohooooo, congrats gary !


----------



## abc

Gaer, Congratulations!


----------



## funnydeal

*Congratulations Gaer

Thanks for your help !!!*​


----------



## LV4-26

<a row of applause>
Congratulations, Gaer.


----------



## gaer

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> <a row of applause>
> Congratulations, Gaer.


Once again, let me say thank you. For me it is impossible to ignore the kind thoughts of people!

Gaer


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Congratulations, Gaer. At this rate your 3,000 are near!!


----------

